# REAR DIFFERENTIAL CAPACITY



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone know the oil capacity of the rear differential on a 2006 frontier SE? Engine is a 4.0L V6.

Thanks,


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

In the service manual it has the following for rear final drive oil:

C200: 3 3/8 pints (US measure) Synthetic 75W-90

M226: 4 1/4 pints (US) Synthetic 75W-140

I'm guessing that the M226 is the Dana 44 axle b/c only the C200 is indicated on the page w/ the 4 cyl. engine.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I missed it in the owners manual. Should have looked harder.

regards


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I missed it in the owners manual. Should have looked harder.

regards


----------

